# Sous-Vide Cooking Supplies



## chip boy (Oct 27, 2005)

I am looking for a U.S. source for two items. First of all, we're considering buying the Gastrovac (from ICC in Barcelona). Secondly, we need some of the "moussse adhesif" pads used for sous-vide cooking.

Does anyone know of a domestic source for these items? Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## polysci (May 14, 2007)

Hi Chip. 
I have been building sous vide thermal circulators for many yesrs and recently started offering the hypodermic probes vacuum sealers, and foam tape. Take a look at www.cuisinetechnology .com for details. We also have an eBay store for an e-commerse site. 
Best, 
Philip


----------



## polysci (May 14, 2007)

I have been very interested in this unit but I can't figure out what benefit it brings. For marination there are loads of cheaper alternatives. There is no way to "deep fry" at low temperatures as they say since the maillard reaction needs high temperature. I think J.B. Prince is offering the unit. 
Philip


----------

